# S l o w but steady



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

It's taken about 8 hours of slow, tedious work but I've manage to bore out about 8" of mesquite endgrain! Only 10" more to go!! LOL
This by far has been one of the more challenging woodturnings for me with all sorts of _'now what?'_ coming into play. Here are some pictures of yesterday's progress. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Man O Man, that looks great. Don't look like there is enough wood there to hold things together. That piece is going to look great in my curio cabinet. LOL. Sounds like it going very slow with the hollowing. That is really awsome. I would be nervious on that piece, not of it flying, but of me messing up something that nice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, GB...you might wanna check that sucker..That pot has a HOLE in the side of it....ain't never gonna hold no water...sad_smiles :wink: 






you kNOW I'm j/k, Jim


The other Jim:cheers: ....GREAT WORK !!!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim....I've actually had people ask if I was going to 'fill in' the holes on some of these turnings. Too funny! Made it to the 11" depth mark this evening and shut it down because of the noise level. It's not the quietest operation in the 'hood! gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Guess if you don't know what goes into a project like that, not everyone can appreciate the form. To me, that is fantastic and can really appreciate the beauty and amount of talent to make one of them things. Hollowing out a form like that is very rewarding knowing how it is done. Guess that is why I like hollow forms now myself and envy anyone that can turn out a project of that scale. Keem the progress comming, it is going great.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

That piece is definately going to have some character. Can't wait to see it when you get it finished.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I know just what you are going thru with that steady,,,its very similar to mine. It sure takes a fine touch to keep the cutter from digging into the material as it releases from the material, crosses the void and contacts the material again. I'll bet you are holding your breath on that operation ,great job.
dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I finally finished the boring process. Talk about a pain in the kazoo! That mesquite endgrain is like cutting concrete. My final boring depth ended up at 14". The tool tip was about 15" off of the tool rest! Talk about a long stretch without support. The tool started to chatter a little so I stopped at that point. I'm in the process of sanding and finishing. I'll use the Min-Wax 209 Natural starting the wetsanding at 220 and go through 1000 grit. I hope to have it completed by the end of the weekend. I'll still need to reverse chuck it to complete the bottom foot. The last picture shows some of the marbled grain...awesome looking with the oil on it! Keep your tools sharp! jim


----------



## Juicy (Jun 19, 2007)

That's beautiful. My dad turns wood for fun, and he gives me and my sisters gifts that he turns for christmas, and birthdays. It's so much more special than anything money can buy. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Spectacular, Jim !!!!! Can't wait to see the finished work...

15" ????..Gad..if my tool tip gets over an inch from the rest I am in deep Doo-Doo. 


Hmmmmm...One of these days....Naaaaaahhhhh ..No way...

The Other Jim


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

You do some beautiful work Jim. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Bob


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man, that piece is gorgeous!


----------

